# Kleines MTB (XS-Rahmen)?



## aag (18. Juli 2014)

Gruetzi mitenand (aus der Schweiz!). Ich suche ein gutes MTB für meine 10-jährige Tochter. Sie ist schlank und für ihr Alter relativ gross, bereits 145cm hoch.
Am liebsten wollte ich ihr ein Fully schenken, aber es scheint nichts vernünftiges zu existieren. Ein Hardtail mit Scheibenbremsen wäre im Prinzip auch OK. Aber XS-Rahmen (33cm, oder 13-Zoll, oder ein wenig grösser) scheint es nicht viele zu geben. Bislang habe ich nur das Specialized Myka Sport XS gefunden, und das überzeugt mich nicht wirklich. Kennt Ihr allenfalls bessere Alternativen? Viele liebe Grüsse und vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe. AAG


----------



## Tupfennase (18. Juli 2014)

Es gibt z.B. das Propain TYEE FLO, das gibt es in XS.
http://www.propain-bikes.com/index.php?screen=category&cid=38

Mit im Preis ist da auch, dass die Federelemente auf das Fahrergewicht eingestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (19. Juli 2014)

Ich habe noch ein komplett neues Rad bei meinem Händler stehen. Moment, ich krame die Infos heraus: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-26-race-hardtail-mtb-fur-s-kleine-person-neu

Es ist ein Hardtail, der Rahmen sehr leicht, gute Gabel. Auch die Anbauteile hochwertig, aber (bspw. die Systemlaufräder) nicht allzu leicht. Der Preis kommt deswegen zustande, weil es eine LTD. Edition von Focus ist. 

Hintergrundinfos etc. bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Juli 2014)

Ein 26er  Lush in XS könnte passen. Sehr kompakter  Cockpit. Sehr viel überstand. Mein Kind mit 150cm kann locker mein S Lush fahren.


----------



## FoxCrow (20. Juli 2014)

Ich habe ein Propain Tyee in XS und komme damit (1,58cm) super klar. Saß heute auf einem (nicht neuen) Canyon Strive in Größe S und auch das funktionierte erstaunlich hervorragend für mich, gebraucht vll. eine Option?


----------



## Martina H. (21. Juli 2014)

... von Cube gibt es 13Zoll Hardtail Rahmen.


Und wenn Du Deiner Tochter das MTBiken näherbringen willst und ihr was gutes tun willst, bau ihr lieber ein kleines, leichtes Hardtail auf. Bringt sie fahrtechnisch weiter. Ausserdem ist in dem Alter das Gewicht des Rades am wichtigsten und nicht ein (wahrscheinlich schwerer als Hardtail) Fully, bei dem die Federelemente auf Grund des geringen Fahrergewichtes sowieso nicht vernünftig funktionieren (zumindest nicht, ohne umfangreiche und damit teure Tuningmassnahmen) -  nur meine Meinung (die dafür aber aus Erfahrung  )


----------



## Warnschild (21. Juli 2014)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein komplett neues Rad bei meinem Händler stehen. Moment, ich krame die Infos heraus:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-26-race-hardtail-mtb-fur-s-kleine-person-neu
> 
> ...



PS: Es würde mir selbst perfekt passen, die ich 1,58 m groß bin, dabei aber eine Schrittlänge von nur etwa 72 cm habe.


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn Hardtail dann wird es höchstwahrscheinlich ein Cube!

Wenn eher für Bikepark Einsätze ist ein Lush super. Mit 120 Federweg vorn und hinten - beriets auf leichtgewichte Frauen schon vorabgestimmt - ist alles fahrbar. Die Federung ist klasse und für das Geld hält sich das Gewicht im Rahmen. Ein Fully kann ja auch mitwachsen...  Kinder wollen oft das haben, was die Erwachsenen haben! 

Wenn schon 145 mit 10 wird das Kind bald schon 150cm bringen. Bei Mädchen geht das wahnsinnig schnell. Mit 13 hat sie bestimmt schon 165.


----------



## Warnschild (21. Juli 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Wenn Hardtail dann wird es höchstwahrscheinlich ein Cube!
> 
> Wenn eher für Bikepark Einsätze ist ein Lush super. Mit 120 Federweg vorn und hinten - beriets auf leichtgewichte Frauen schon vorabgestimmt - ist alles fahrbar. Die Federung ist klasse und für das Geld hält sich das Gewicht im Rahmen. Ein Fully kann ja auch mitwachsen...  Kinder wollen oft das haben, was die Erwachsenen haben!
> 
> Wenn schon 145 mit 10 wird das Kind bald schon 150cm bringen. Bei Mädchen geht das wahnsinnig schnell. Mit 13 hat sie bestimmt schon 165.



Ich bin ebenfalls Hardtail-Befürworterin, einfach, weil so das Gefühl für's Rad, den Untergrund und die Technik rasch kommt, das Gewicht bei geringem Preis niedrig zu halten ist und robust sowie wartungsarm ist es auch. 

Gegen Cube ist nichts zu sagen, die haben sich zu einer ordentlichen Marke gemausert in den letzten Jahren, und ein großes bezahlbares Angebot. Ansonsten dürften aber einige 26-Zoll-Rahmen anderer Fabrikate der ursprünglich oberen Preisniveaus derzeit günstig zu haben sein, auch in solch extrem kleinen Größen. 

Wenn das Mädel auf Sprünge und Kunststücke steht, würde ich wohl eher in ein Dirtbike investieren als in ein Freeridefully. Aber das ist wieder einmal Einstellungs- und Geldbeutelfrage, klar.


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Juli 2014)

Hardtail ist Geschmacksache. Für ein Kind schon sinnvoll, weil leicht. Aber mit einem gut eingestellten Fully mit nicht so wuchtigen Federweg ist gutes Technik völlig möglich - besonders wenn das Kind oder Erwachsen schon Erfahrung mit Trekking-Räder hat. Da kann ein Umstieg direkt auf Fully gut klappen. Für die athletischen gibt es nichts auszusetzen gleich mit einem Fully anzufangen. War neulich zusammengefahren mit einem 'Neuling', der aus der Kitesurfen Ecke kommt. Er hat sich ein Fully gekauft und hat gleich alles mitgemacht. Es kommt wirklich auf die Person an - was sinnvoll ist und was nicht.


----------



## Sickgirl (21. Juli 2014)

Das Lush gibt es derzeit ja nur als 29er. Aber Trek hat wohl selber erkannt, das das nicht so ideal ist und bringt es jetzt wieder als 27,5 raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (21. Juli 2014)

... wär ja schon ganz nett, wenn es von @aag mal eine Rückmeldung gäbe


----------



## HiFi XS (22. Juli 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Das Lush gibt es derzeit ja nur als 29er. Aber Trek hat wohl selber erkannt, das das nicht so ideal ist und bringt es jetzt wieder als 27,5 raus.


 
Neu gibt es ja kein Lush in 26 - aber sicherlich ist es zu finden. Die XS Große ist meistens überall vergriffen - aber der S Rahmen wäre noch zu finden, wenn du Glück hast. Die Frauen die kenne, die eins haben, geben das Rad aber nicht her...  Die einfache Version gibt es noch im Netz, aber die SL und höher.. das wird leider schwer.


----------



## froschperspekti (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo AAG, bis 2011 gab es von Turner das 5spot in XS (13 Zoll) - siehe auch hier http://www.turnerbikes.com/turner-pdf/catalog/2011_turnerbikes_catalog.pdf
Ich habe selber eines und die Überstandshöhe ist wirklich niedrig. 

Die Turner sind allerdings "Made in U.S.A" und dementsprechend teuer. Wieviel möchtest du denn ausgeben? 

Mein Rahmen steht evtl. ab September zum Verkauf.


----------



## Warnschild (11. August 2014)

aag schrieb:


> Gruetzi mitenand (aus der Schweiz!). Ich suche ein gutes MTB für meine 10-jährige Tochter. Sie ist schlank und für ihr Alter relativ gross, bereits 145cm hoch.
> Am liebsten wollte ich ihr ein Fully schenken, aber es scheint nichts vernünftiges zu existieren. Ein Hardtail mit Scheibenbremsen wäre im Prinzip auch OK. Aber XS-Rahmen (33cm, oder 13-Zoll, oder ein wenig grösser) scheint es nicht viele zu geben. Bislang habe ich nur das Specialized Myka Sport XS gefunden, und das überzeugt mich nicht wirklich. Kennt Ihr allenfalls bessere Alternativen? Viele liebe Grüsse und vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe. AAG



Hast du denn inzwischen etwas gefunden?


----------



## stuk (3. Oktober 2014)

wenn noch interesse besteht???
meine freundin verkauft grade ihr trek fuel ex wsd 
s. bike markt


----------



## aag (3. Oktober 2014)

Danke danke. Habe ein poison bike zyankali gekauft. Schrecklicher Name, unsägliches Marketing, aber das bike ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

